

Do You Really Need an RFID-Blocking Wallet? - snake117
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/travel_explainer/2015/08/credit_cards_passports_and_rfid_fraud_are_special_blocking_wallets_necessary.html

======
hackuser
> As for the other RFID chips you might carry, the most anyone is likely to
> glean from your passport or driver’s license is basic information like your
> name and country of origin.

Passports and drivers licenses contain much more information than that; is
that information not broadcast?

With all the new low-powered, local wireless networking technologies, I
haven't thought about RFID for awhile. Is it not suitable for IoT? I assume
that by default it only broadcasts one, static set of data; and probably only
in response to a request; but even if I'm right, couldn't those features be
changed easily?

~~~
snake117
With regards to your first question I was thinking the same thing so I did a
quick search and found this post:
[https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1626175](https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1626175)

Here he says: > _Six pieces of information can be stolen from the RFID chip on
a U.S. passport: your name, nationality, gender, date of birth, place of
birth, and a digitized photograph._

~~~
hackuser
Thanks for doing the research that I was too lazy to do myself!

